# Les Stroud Off the Grid dvd



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I just got done watching Off the Grid with Les Stroud and it was a good video. It shows Les with his family buying about 150 acres of land in Canada that is deserted and only has old barns on it. He builds things up with solar, wind power. Nice off grid video.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

i watched that its a good show ::clapping::


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I need to find this! I get so jealous of people with acreages because I want one so bad, I just don't have the income to find one right now! Someday.


----------



## 5.56 (Mar 7, 2012)

Anything by Les is great. I watched this awhile back and thought and i still think I needed to do something like this. Very inspiring.


----------

